# Sticky  Your Exotic and Reptile Videos (RFUK's Youtube)



## t-bo

I was messing about on YouTube a while about and thought I better snag the Reptile Forums UK channel. 

I will try and do some vids myself.... but wondered if anyone has any videos of their reptiles or exotic pets they want to upload, would be cool to have loads of peoples videos from RFUK all stored and shown on the YouTube channel.

YouTube - ReptileForumsUK's Channel (nothing on there!!)

Let me know if you want to add your video!

Cheers


----------



## Faith

im sure ive got some vids of the leos on one pc or another :?
still trying to get a mating video with no joy


----------



## andie

Ive got some you re welcome to Dragons Crest


----------



## rob-stl-07

my account YouTube - herpoholic's Channel
its still being updated. (btw not all the animals are mine)


----------



## DeanThorpe

how bloody cool, will be sure to start contributing soon.


----------



## paulibabes

i will be posting my vids of my boiga cyaneas feeding on there soon mate! and you're:welcome1: haha


----------



## t-bo

The problem at the moment is actualy uploading the videos to the RFUK channel. Its fine if you have your own channel and I can bookmark your videos or add people as friends... but would be cool to actualy be uploading them straight to the channel.

The only option I can see is for people to FTP them to one of my servers, so I can then upload them. Not sure how oh-fay people are with FTP?... but the option is there.


----------



## paulibabes

btw the vids of my cyaneas looked great on my cam! but came out massive and pixelated on stupid youpube! its probibly my cam thts the pube though...


----------



## leejay

striped corn eating a pink
will get the camcorder back out


----------



## leejay

t-bo said:


> The problem at the moment is actualy uploading the videos to the RFUK channel. Its fine if you have your own channel and I can bookmark your videos or add people as friends... but would be cool to actualy be uploading them straight to the channel.
> 
> The only option I can see is for people to FTP them to one of my servers, so I can then upload them. Not sure how oh-fay people are with FTP?... but the option is there.


i would prefer to ftp them to you
uploading to utube is a pain


----------



## leejay

pt2 to first video striped corn eating pinkie


----------



## t-bo

I uploaded a Video of Hamm last night: YouTube - Hamm March 2008



leejay said:


> i would prefer to ftp them to you
> uploading to utube is a pain


The ftp address: ftp://directory.reptileforums.co.uk/incoming

Just wack that in to your FTP client and upload, just let me know when ya done?



leejay said:


> pt2 to first video striped corn eating pinkie


Cool, but if there a way I can add it to the FRUK channel? The only way I know is to favorate it.



paulibabes said:


> btw the vids of my cyaneas looked great on my cam! but came out massive and pixelated on stupid youpube! its probibly my cam thts the pube though...


I can take a look if you want to upload it to the FTP, maybe able to do something with the resolution/format in Movie Maker? worth a shot.


----------



## t-bo

Just uploaded another clip, snakes on show: YouTube - Snakes on Show - Hamm March 2008


----------



## leejay

ok on my ftp manager is this the folder
/incoming/quotadir

have feeding nite friday
camera on charge 
sent 1.63mg as a test


----------



## t-bo

Naa, just put it in /incoming/

Thats the directory you should be from the above link.


----------



## Fill

I'll see if I can grab a couple of vids of my chameleon feeding, or the vittikins dragon :no1:


----------



## akuma 天

I got a couple of vids that you could put on there, how should I do it?

One of them is already on youtube on my profile.


----------



## arthur cooke

Whats ftp? How long can the video be?
cheers arthur


----------



## My_SnAkE_rUlEs

my account: YouTube - trivium565's Channel

i have one video (taken on my phone) of one of my corns eating =]


----------



## reptile_man_08

I'm aptly named FishNreptiles, want any of mine? (some are bad, others good:lol2


----------



## steph1060

theres one on me on utube (steph1060) when i first got me snake and while holding him i look like im gonna pass out cos i was scared lol now im nothing like that lol, u can use it as somthign to laugh at if u want


----------



## cornmorphs

steph, you have some proper weird stuff on youtube lol.


----------



## SnakeGeezer

YouTube - 19SamC91's Channel


----------



## choc

Got a few vids nothing special though
search Chocster007


----------



## monitor mad

One or two of my efforts :2thumb:

YouTube - monitormadSF's Channel


----------



## 66921

My first effort 

Introducing Chilli the Chuckwalla - YouTube


----------

